# Best way to get a angled notch



## mer7cer7 (Jun 24, 2013)

"an angled" guess I can't edit the title once I post 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys,

First post and first time doing any real wood making.

I'm trying to copy a common type of iPhone wooden stand on Etsy.

Here are a few examples:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/154881462/iphone-5-and-ipad-wooden-stand?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.etsy.com/listing/151073365/iphone-stand?ref=sr_gallery_6&ga_search_query=iphone+stand&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

Very basic except for the angled notch in the wood. I was able to make something similar with a table saw by just running the blades at an angle and passing it through several times. But the result is a little lumpy and is taking a while to sand smooth how I want it. 

Is there a better way to get a smoother more uniform result?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy. i would probably attempt the same way you did, on the ts. however, find the flatest bottom cutting blade you have (dado blade?), to minimize lumps on the bottom. also you will have to raise/lower the blade as you progess through to keep the bottom flat, unless you set-up a dado blade. also maybe make 5-6 at a time from one board, then cut to length - safer.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I made something similar by turning the poece on its side and drilling a hole with a 1/2" drill bit to form the bottom of the groove and then used a band saw to cut from the top surface down to the tangents of the hole. The same could be done with the table saw.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

The one in the picture could be done with a dado tilted over, or a router with angled table or jig.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

You could also rip one thin piece with the bevel, and then glue onto another piece, just making sure not to get glue in the gap. Just determine the size of the gap and glue both pieces on. This is if you don't have a dado set. With a dado set it would be just one cut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agreed*



TimPa said:


> welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy. i would probably attempt the same way you did, on the ts. however, find the flatest bottom cutting blade you have (dado blade?), to minimize lumps on the bottom. also you will have to raise/lower the blade as you progress through to keep the bottom flat, unless you set-up a dado blade. also maybe make 5-6 at a time from one board, then cut to length - safer.



Get a quality dado set for your table saw. Have your board as long as possible to get as many pieces out of it. Set your fence to the offset you want, and set the dado to the desired angle. The cut the board into the individual lengths you need.
You would want to use an insert on the table saw that allows the dado to tilt over to the angle you need. DO NOT use a dado set without the proper insert. :thumbdown:


http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=oshlun%20dado&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aoshlun%20dado

A router bit would have to be angled ....not possible on a standard router table, OR a jig made to hold the work securely at an angle. You would get a smooth flat bottom with a router bit, but a dado will be faster and safer in my opinion.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could flatten out the bottom with a *crank neck paring chisel*, or with a bench chisel bevel up. You could use it like a scraper.


















.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Seriously, the fastest, easiest, and cleanest way to do it is to drill a 1/2" hole from the side of the board and then use you table saw (or band saw) to cut from the face of the board down to the hole. 

This allows you to use any angle you want based on the tilt of the saw blade, and leaves a nice smooth curved bottom.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this is the project*










Drilling a 1/2" hole for that length may prove difficult.... :yes:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I've made some of these just goofing around and a spade type drill bit works great. Also, there is no reason the stand needs to be as wide as the device. I made mine about 3" wide and it held my iPhone and iPad in either orientation just fine.


----------

